# Colt New Service Part



## jasperbob

Recently purchased a Colt New Service s/n 171xxx which makes the frame a 1917 product. However, the barrel shows a 1926 patent date. It is a .44 special (marked "NEW SERVICE .44" with a 5 1/4inch barrel. adjustable rear sight and gold bead front sight. I realize its a "parts gun" and I bought it as a shooter. Problem: a broken firing pin on the skeletonized hammer (see THE HANDGUN by Boothroyd, 1970, page 309 for photo for hammer). I have checked Numrich for a replacement but no luck. Suggestions/Comments will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Baldy

Have you tried calling Colt and see if they will repair it for you? I just got an old Owlshead by Iver Johnson and I am going to make a wall hanger out of it. The difference in metal and powders for the ammo for some of these old guns puts them on shakey ground with me. Good luck.


----------



## jasperbob

Thanks for the suggestion but Colt will not repair guns that old on the grounds they no longer can supply parts. There is a company that will make new "old parts" and I shall try them next. Colt did repair a New Frontier, .45 Colt, DOB about 1976/77 and charged me nothing for the repair. My only cost was shipping FedX to them. Basically a good deal since they returned it to me in a blue plastic Colt container. Return time about 2 weeks. NOT BAD!


----------



## Baldy

If you have to to use a custom outfit you might call Cylinder and Slide as the are one of the best. Here's there address on the web. Good luck.
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/


----------



## zorro

*have you tried Popperts ???*

howdy jasperbob, I do not know if a original Colt New Service firing pin wil work but Popperts was them on there website , link below, hope this helps, zorro tumbleweed

http://www.poppertsgunparts.com/index.htm


----------

